# Hurricane preparedness



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I've got a manual "drip system" in place and battery powered air bubblers, any other advice that would be pertinent since I have until tomorrow before we get hit with a category 3 hurricane?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Generator? Gas in cans. Water changes and don't feed.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes I have a generator, I'm just concerned about the power draw since I would like to keep the A/C going for the baby and keep the refrigerators going. I think I'll be doing good with a couple of siphon hoses and the chloramine filter refilling with a spray nozzle for water movement plus the air bubblers, guess we shall see. Maybe I can just convince the wife to run the A/C and the aquarium in shifts lol, I think a snowball has a better chance in ****.


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

Best of luck to ya from up in DFW!!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you mud, looks like y'all might end up with some rain from it too. I'm in Houston so we're just getting the rain side


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

Yeah we got a dabble of rain... think that's it but loving the cooler weather


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

We're expecting about 20" but it probably won't be that much. The media always tries to blow these things out of proportion.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've never had an outage during hot season...cold season I run my wood burning stove.

I run the generator for 2 hours in am, at noon and before bed to give the refrigerator/fish tanks/furnace/well power when we most need it. That worked for several days during one outage.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks DJ hopefully it won't come down to that


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How are you holding up?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Everything is okay so far, only had a momentary lapse in electricity. The rain is pretty crazy right now but I'm glad the storm has already been downgraded.


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

Glad to hear, get ready for the water works as I hear it's staying put in your area for a few days...... hope you're on high ground


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm near Texas City, but we're good. Our subdivision's grade is raised 5 foot plus we're not in a flood zone


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

We're getting some serious flooding all over the Houston area. As of right now, they're projecting yet another 25" or rain between now and Thursday. The main highway out of the area I live in is completely impassable and it's not getting any better.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Are you good for food, water and power? At least for a while?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes thanks for asking. We've stockpiled plenty of food and bottled water and we still have power and running water as of now.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

How are things for you today? Any flooding in your neighborhood yet?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

We are in the clear now. Thankfully we live in a newer subdivision and the grade was raised so we didn't flood, although it came very close. Unfortunately a lot of our neighbors in the surrounding area were not so lucky. We have never seen anything close to the amount of flooding we witnessed with this storm. Hopefully we never will again. It's a very sad and emotional time for everyone this storm has affected and if any of you can, please contact the Red Cross to donate to help those in need.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> We are in the clear now. Thankfully we live in a newer subdivision and the grade was raised so we didn't flood, although it came very close. Unfortunately a lot of our neighbors in the surrounding area were not so lucky. We have never seen anything close to the amount of flooding we witnessed with this storm. Hopefully we never will again. It's a very sad and emotional time for everyone this storm has affected and if any of you can, please contact the Red Cross to donate to help those in need.


Wow, that is great to hear man! Sounds like you really were fortunate if your house was spared. I have been watching lots of the coverage and the rescues etc. and it is unreal that this much flooding and that much rainfall actually happened.
It's hard to imagine how much total damage was done and the cleanup and rebuilding that will have to take place. It is extremely impressive and inspiring the way the people of Texas and nearby areas have come together in dealing with this.
It is an example that the whole country needs to learn from.

One thing I will say that I hope helps some.. From what I am hearing and seeing just here in my small state of Kentucky, people are donating and raising tons of money in every way possible. I know on Sunday,..the Univ. of Ky. basketball team and coach Calipari are hosting an all day live telethon to raise money for the flood victims. They are expecting to raise well over a million dollars alone. I imagine this is going on all across the country,..so hopefully it will be a massive amount of money raised that can help folks recover.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you Kevin, it means a lot that so many are willing to help. Right now in Houston, it doesn't matter if you're republican or democrat, white or black, Muslim or Christian at this time we're all in this together helping each other. The rest of the country should learn from this


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

The calm likely ends tomorrow! I went for gas tonight but could not get any. There have already been fights over gas and we are a couple hundred miles away! People will be getting hungry and desperate so the bad side will be along most any time now.


----------

